# table saw/jointer combo



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Ever see this style table saw ? these were available with all kinds of accesories that just clamped down to the saw and just use one of the two pulleys the motor had,they had sanders,drill presses and a few othe items,they were made sometime in the mid to late 1950's, this homecraft 8" tablesaw/6" jointer i purchased at an estate sale for i think $40,(they wanted $75)i had planned on putting it on my work truck(grumman),well it just didn't fit the way i thought it would,i thought the concept was really good,i just didn't have the room,and it was too heavy for me to take it off and on my self.Since i already have two other saws,a walker turner,and a ridgid,i had no room for it either.I listed it on ebay,fetched $380.00 for it,a man drove up from virginia to pick it up.I think the concept of this saw was a good idea,all the tools use the same motor,which reduces clutter in a homeshop.I would like to see something like this in a newer version,lighter,more portable with a stronger motor,


----------



## BULLHART (Oct 30, 2006)

I agree that it is a good concept. I just havent seen it executed REAL well. I started out with a shop smith...I bought individual toolsas soon as I could. But I think that done well, a tool like this would be nice for alot of folks.


----------



## TexasTimbers (Oct 17, 2006)

I passed on one about 3 months ago that was advertised over our "Tradin Post" local radio morning show. It was a Craftsman I think he said.
Aroung 89 I was seriously looking at a Robland Combination machine. 
I don't know why but I just can't get excited about them combo machines.
If I had a real small shop I bet I could though.


----------



## nywoodwizard (Oct 31, 2006)

Thats the whole point,it would be great for really small shops,i work in a 10'x20' area and it drives me nuts,i can imagine someone in a smaller area.Iv'e been thinking about turning my tablesaw table into a router table also,taking advantage of the fence so i can use them for both and then i can get rid of the one i'm always rolling in and out to use,i'm always trying to find ways to make the small area less cluttered.i've even thought of trying to install the drill press under the same table on some type of a sissor jack,just lower it down when its not in use and pop a lid on to cover the hole.i'd like to do the same for a small table top sander and bandsaw.


----------

